# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Axsis, surgical robot, Cambridge Consultants, Cambridge, UK and Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Cambridge Consultants

----------


## Airicist

Miniaturising robotics design
November 29, 2016




> Axsis miniature robotics technology heralds the next wave of surgical innovation. Propelling surgical innovation to the next stage, we have developed Axsis – one of the smallest known robots for surgical use.


"Miniaturising robotics design"

November 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Surgical robot ready for cataract surgery

Published on Nov 29, 2016

"Robot surgeon can slice eyes finely enough to remove cataracts"

November 4, 2016

----------

